# Waiting 4 Results



## Playful Engineer (May 4, 2011)

The waiting for results is almost as painful as studying for the exam, I feel like my life is on pause. Almost 26 days gone, another 30 to go (= 56 days= 8 weeks). I hope we don't have to wait as long at the Oct 2010 folks.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

I would wager the wait will be a longer than 8 wks. There were several tests that were "new" this time through. The NCEES newsletter for April lists the cut score meeting for the chemical test not even happening until May 20/21.


----------



## Playful Engineer (May 4, 2011)

thanx, keeping my fingers crossed still.


----------



## Clydeman (May 4, 2011)

The wait is getting easier for me. It was brutal for the first week or so.

Now I just try to forget about it and try not to think about the prospect of having to go through all this again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 5, 2011)

That's what the 10k is for: passing the time.


----------



## Playful Engineer (May 19, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhh, the time is approaching slowly, NCEES might surprise us all this year, who knows, could be as early as next week.

FE and Surveying results have been released already...........................PE could be next week.

I hope to pass the first time so I can party like a rock star this summer. It's my last major hurdle to clear, not bad for a 31 year old guy to be PMP, CEM and LEED Green Associate Certified, and now hopefully a PE also. I wish I can get some damn experience on a LEED project to take the second part of the LEED exam.

Good Luck everyone !


----------

